

Weddar Report: iPhone App Is Twitter for Weather - morais
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/04/weddar-report-iphone-app-is-twitter-for-weather/

======
bpedro
Great concept with a fantastic execution. You should try it if you haven't
done so yet.

------
sdsantos
Impatiently waiting for an Android version.

